# Godspeed Sara



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh....This is so sad.... Run free an wild Sara....


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That is so sad.  Rest in peace, sweet girl.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

How horrible. RIP sweet Sara.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run like the wind, dear girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I met Sara and I am so sorry she is gone. I will never forget Sara's photo when it was first posted. This is just tragic. I'm glad that she was loved during the little time she had in this world.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh that is sad. I am not familiar with Sara. Why did she only have 3 legs? How sad for her human.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Oh that is sad. I am not familiar with Sara. Why did she only have 3 legs? How sad for her human.


It was broken and the shelter she was in never had the leg looked at. I don't think they thought she would ever make it out, but she did. By then her leg had to be removed. It kills me to think her life ended so tragically.

Brinkleysmom can fill you in. She kepted up with Sara and her owner.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so tragic and sad. I am so very sorry for Sara's family.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so sad that Sara lost her life that way.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly girl


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My thoughts go out to Sara's parents at this difficult time. Rest in peace sweet Sara.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

How very sad. What a beautiful girl she was. I cannot understand how anyone can hit and run. 

I am sure she is happy at the bridge.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I had to gather myself before posting this...what a tragic accident. I'm so sorry for Sara and her family.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is very sad, especially after the rough start she had in life.
Rest In Peace Sara


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sara and her family*

To: Sara and her family. My prayers are with you.
Rest in peace and play at the Rainbow BridGe, Dear Sara-you were SO VERY SPECIAL!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

How sad - what a beautiful baby. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Beautiful Sara, so sad your life ended this way.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

donna from ryley's run, thank you for saving this sweet girl with less than 8 hours from being euthenized and for the medical care. homeward bound hounds, thank you for taking her into your rescue, cat, thank you for all the love and care you gave to sweet sara. this was such a shock, she was a sweet girl. be happy sara.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

OH NO, poor Sara.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*this is so sad. The only sunshine is that she had a happy , loved, attention fulled life at the end.*


----------

